# Short term accommodation



## mitr.in (Sep 18, 2012)

Where can I find accommodation for 4 to 6 weeks ? I am interested in something like serviced apartments but I found only one for > $4000 pm. Is it possible to find something cheaper ? Or are hotel rooms the only other option ?


----------



## ladyme28 (Jun 13, 2011)

check airbnb.com


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you don't mind rouging it out, well, you can always look for 'hostels' .. less than 25 $ a day 

Legally, nobody is allowed to do short term rental, so hotels or serviced apartments or hostels it is, for you.

sometimes, you may find guys renting his apartment rooms, for a month or 2, when his wife has gone home for delivery .. they are pretty rare .. and you gotta search .. no prizes for guessing where home is


----------

